# Long or short haired puppy



## Currie93 (Jun 13, 2020)

Please can anyone tell me if they think this will be a long or short haired?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Post another photo with the full litter.


----------



## Currie93 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Stock coat


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

stock (short). Longer haired pups often have a big fluffy behind the ears as they get a bit older.


----------

